# My fav color combo. Bronze and purple.. :D



## nattyngeorge (Aug 26, 2009)

my necklace turned upside down when I took the picture [:

These NYX pigments are SO dang pretty. I want them all.





FACE:
Palladio Yellow Concealer
Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation
MAC Limited Edition Beauty Powder in "Smooth Harmony" 
MAC "Dainty" Mineralize Blush

EYES:
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania in "Mocha" and "Walnut" (walnut all over lid and in crease, mocha on my brow bone and on lid)
NYX Eye Shadow in "Purple"
NYX Glitter Palette in "Bronze Goddess" (I used the 3rd color on my lid for a touch of gold glitter)
Andrea Faux Lashes #13
L'Oreal Extra Intense Black Liquid Liner Pencil (on my waterline)

LIPS: (A new fav combo)
MAC "Lure" Lip Liner Pencil
NYX "Honey" Lipstick
NYX "Whipped" Lipgloss

I'm looking for a new camera that takes better pictures. I think I look like a cartoon when I take pictures.. especially my eyes. Does anyone have any recommendations for a thin digital camera that has 10-12+ megapixels? I don't really want to spend more than $300..


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome look.


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 26, 2009)

so friggin' pretty!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 26, 2009)

very pretty look!!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 26, 2009)

Great color combo, very pretty...
i have a Sony cybershot with 7.3 megapixels its pretty good for the price, mine was $250 but I don't think they sell them anymore...but I know they have newer models of the one i have. Hope that helps!


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 26, 2009)

that is absolutely gorgeous! i love the nyx pigments just glitters


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 26, 2009)

wow this is so gorgeous!! i need to try this. yay i have those colors!


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 26, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 26, 2009)

I would recommend a sony if you want good quality photos, most of what I have seen coming out lately are not under 10-12 mp, between 10 and 12 you will only see a difference if you are blowing them up above 8x10. love the look by the way


----------



## Tahti (Aug 26, 2009)

That is a gorgeous colour combo, you look great!


----------



## joey444 (Aug 26, 2009)

Love the color combo!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

This is one of my favorite looks!! Pretty!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 26, 2009)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## driz69 (Aug 26, 2009)

Dag girl this look is so cute on you


----------



## Nicala (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay more looks using NYX!

I absolutely LOVE this look on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to try this one day.. teehee.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful!  I love the color combo!

I love my Canon Powershot SD790 IS.  It has 10 mp and I'm pretty sure it was under $200 as DH is quite thrifty.  My advice would be wait until those day after Thanksgiving Day sales to get the biggest bang for your buck.  Electronics are always popular markdowns.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovely look! I hadn't thought to pair bronze and purple, but I like it!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 26, 2009)

super pretty... I wish NYX was available in the UK! I want Walnut!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 26, 2009)

so gorgeous!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Aug 26, 2009)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## fintia (Aug 26, 2009)

yup very pretty


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Beautiful!  I love the color combo!

I love my Canon Powershot SD790 IS.  It has 10 mp and I'm pretty sure it was under $200 as DH is quite thrifty.  My advice would be wait until those day after Thanksgiving Day sales to get the biggest bang for your buck.  Electronics are always popular markdowns._

 
Thanks for the tip! Right now I have a Powershot with 8 megapixels.. I really like it.. but I'm looking for an upgrade. Maybe I'll just upgrade it to a newer model. This camera is so bulky!

Thanks so much for the tip too. I'll definately be doing that. I can wait


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Yay more looks using NYX!

I absolutely LOVE this look on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might have to try this one day.. teehee._

 
hehe, I ordered so much on CherryCulture last week and I've been testing everything out.. I'm in love with this brand!

thanks so much!!


and thank you everyone else!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful color combo!!!


----------



## Ziya (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you soooo much for this! I wore this with Blonde's gold piggie on the lid and chocolate brown in the crease with nyx purple on lashline and got SOO many compliments! perfect look


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 27, 2009)

soo pretty! I love the purple on the bottom. As for cameras, I agree with the sony cybershot. I have one with 8.1mp and LOVE it! Takes very clear pictures.


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 27, 2009)

This looks amazing!


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2009)

You're so beautiful!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very pretty Natty this is my fav. combo as well! Those NYX shadows look so pigmented...!!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 27, 2009)

wow this is gorgeous!!


----------



## marce89 (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG this is such a beautiful combo! Why have I never thought of it before? LOL Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful!!   Your skin looks amazing!!  What shade of Double Wear do you use?  I must look for Smooth Harmony


----------



## prppygrl69 (Aug 27, 2009)

LOVE that combo!! Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Kiyishima (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay so this purple bronze combo is amazing
second, you look like a freaking barbie doll, i'm seriously jealous!
more posts please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_Beautiful!!   Your skin looks amazing!!  What shade of Double Wear do you use?  I must look for Smooth Harmony
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ty, love! I use the shade "Tawny"


----------



## Sumshine88 (Aug 28, 2009)

Your so gorgeouuuus! And remind me of Cheryl Cole! Maybe I should stop watching X-Factor...Hmmm... Anywho I love NYX and this look (of course!)


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 28, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Sep 26, 2009)

I loveee this look. I am new to specktra. I was looking for similar shades in different brands equivalent to MAC NC40...and your post showed up LOL. Thanks a lot! You're very pretty & I like how you do your make-up. I'm glad Ive found a beauty blogger with MAC NC40 skintone. I get tired of using the same colors...so if I ever wanted to switch it up a bit..I can just go to your page =) <3 Melissa


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2009)

i love this! the purple is very subtle but really finishes the look off! fabulous!


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 26, 2009)

Stunning! I love the purple/bronze combo with your eye color!


----------



## zuuchini (Sep 26, 2009)

wow! they are so nice on you


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Sep 27, 2009)

totally gorgeous


----------



## circe221 (Sep 28, 2009)

Love the purple/bronze combo!!! Definitely going to try this one!
Your necklace is adorable where is it from?


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautifullll


----------



## LASHionista (Oct 1, 2009)

from what I can see, you're sooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## xcoco (Jan 31, 2010)

Your so pretty!!! May I ask, what double wear foundation shade do you wear? Thanks


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 31, 2010)

^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nattyngeorge* 

 
_ty, love! I use the shade "Tawny"_

 
HTH


----------



## xcoco (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^



HTH_

 
Oops sorry, I didn't see it. Thanks alot!!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Feb 1, 2010)

that is gorg!


----------



## sunniechan (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous look! Love the colours you used for the eyes.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 1, 2010)

this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## monlnd (Feb 1, 2010)

Really nice combo! Like it a lot.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 1, 2010)

super pretty!


----------



## kryssSOUL (Feb 4, 2010)

you look like a model woow i loooove LOV ELOVE LOVE this look!!!!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 5, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!! You have gorgeous skin.  
Thanks for sharing!!


----------

